# season coming to an end??



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

With the Ohio River back up to 35 ft. I doubt I will be able to get my boat out for anymore trips for this year. I will out of town visiting family from mid November for a week. So by the time I get back the winter weather will showing up. I may still get some bank fishing in if the river settles down. There are a couple of lakes I might hit if the fiver is too messed up. Bottom line I am not sure how much fishing I will do the rest of this year.



Author of KINDLE E-BOOKS​
ROD BENDING CATFISH & SHOP TO SAVE​


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

nlcatfish said:


> With the Ohio River back up to 35 ft. I doubt I will be able to get my boat out for anymore trips for this year. I will out of town visiting family from mid November for a week. So by the time I get back the winter weather will showing up. I may still get some bank fishing in if the river settles down. There are a couple of lakes I might hit if the fiver is too messed up. Bottom line I am not sure how much fishing I will do the rest of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fish will be there all winter! LOL
I hope to get out on the boat at least one more time but if I have time, and if the water cooperates, I will be out. 

The key part of that is, "if the water cooperates". I have not had much luck with that this year, most every time I had time, the River would not give me a break.


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

As soon as this river settles back down.. I'll be putting my boat in! Fish on brothers!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Go every chance you get. The last 2 days have been some of the best Fall fishing I've had in a couple of years.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I feel like the winter is the best fishing the ohio river had to offer for all fish


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Iv'e always felt the same way.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd say its alot Easier to find the fish for sure ... nlcatfish I dont catfish much but I do know the will group up this time of year so if the river ever comes down I'd say you can catch them better than any other time of year... i never winterize my boat lol we fish strait through the winter... staybil does the trick


----------

